# Post codes



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Without googling.. do you know your Egyptian postcode?


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> Without googling.. do you know your Egyptian postcode?


 yup. Maadi is 14311


----------



## Githa (Jan 20, 2012)

yes Hay al Diplomasieen . Katamaya - new Cairo - 11835


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Why would anyone need to know this???

1) no postal service
2) no postal service
3) see above


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Lanason said:


> Why would anyone need to know this???
> 
> 1) no postal service
> 2) no postal service
> 3) see above




Of course there is a postal service.. I see the man every single day although he never has a letter for me, even the ones I post to myself


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> Of course there is a postal service.. I see the man every single day although he never has a letter for me, even the ones I post to myself


i didnt say that there were men walking about - but its not a postal service

well not in Rehab:eyebrows:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

My friend lives in 6th October and she hasn't got a street name lol


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> Of course there is a postal service.. I see the man every single day although he never has a letter for me, even the ones I post to myself


 Quite seriously we get ours, and they come from quite a few countries, maybe takes a bit longer than usual, but they do arrive, eventually...:clap2:


----------



## Githa (Jan 20, 2012)

and I get letters - and packages.


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

When I lived in Hurghada... the closest I had to an address was...
.
Apartment 4,
The house in school street that is opposite the 3-way junction by the big yellow mansion, where Omar is the bawab.
Al Hadaba,
Hurghada.

Postcode??? Hurghada???

Mail??? Never!!!!!! But the Pizza Hut guy could find me!!!!


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Without googling.. do you know your Egyptian postcode?


Mmmmmmm :confused2:

The postmen would never even look at them if they're written..........They only look for streets' names and or "descriptions"! mamasue's example would be the best way for an Egyptian postman to locate a person/property!


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Without googling.. do you know your Egyptian postcode?


Wouldn't have a clue.....where i lived had no street name,house had no number...but solved the problem and got a PO box


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

We had a great postman in Alex, he found us after we'd moved house without leaving a forwarding address and delivered the mail he'd kept back for us. Impressive eh? Wouldn't get that in many places! Don't think we had a post code though.


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

I received two envelopes from the US through the postal service.

Mail carrier called (ex) husband to let him know there was an envelope and schedule an appointment to meet at a cafe to deliver.
(Ex) husband met carrier at cafe and tipped him for remembering to call. 
Mail carrier handed him the envelope. 
(Ex) husband tipped him for handing him the envelope, then tipped him again so he'd remember to call if another envelope arrived.

That's how it went, both times.


----------

